# why ARE strawberries okay?



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

I read that you're not supposed to feed a hegdie any fruits with small seeds in it. However, strawberries are on the list of fruits that are okay, and they have lottss of little seeds. Why is this?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My thought is.
That it's because the seeds are so small, they can't choke on them.
Because most fruits with seeds that they are not supposed to have is because the seeds present a choking hazard.

Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Shelbys Mom said:


> My thought is.
> That it's because the seeds are so small, they can't choke on them.
> Because most fruits with seeds that they are not supposed to have is because the seeds present a choking hazard.
> 
> Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


You're exactly right. The "seed" issue is because seeds and nuts of a certain size can get stuck in the roof of the hedgehog's mouth. As can sticky dried fruits like craisins. If seeds, nuts and dried fruits were a necessary part of a hedgehog's diet, they'd have to be diced small in order to prevent a choking hazard. Thankfully, they aren't.

So feed all the strawberries, raspberries, etc and know that the teeny tiny seeds are harmless. (But they make the poop look funny when they pass them out again.)


----------

